# What are your rats' favorite foods?



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm interested in knowing your rat's favorite foods! Also I want ideas on what your rats like best so I can try them with my new girls.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Unsalted peanuts in the shell, fresh carrots, broccoli, and frozen peas. Oh and sunflower seeds.


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

Meat baby food, I only give it to him to gain weight though. He loves it and doesnt let go of the spoon until he's done! It's so cute. I haven't tried much else with him yet because his myco was really bad and had a URI from the pet store . But he's going to try new food soon to so this is helpful! My baby that just recently passed away ate everything lol, he wouldn't eat vegetables though the meanie.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine go nuts for freeze dried mealworms. It's like french fries to them. LOL


----------



## Jiunik (Feb 8, 2013)

One's favorite food is french fries (I rarely give them to him, it's only a treat) and my other boy's favorite is cooked beef. They also tend to go crazy for any sort of berries and potatoes (I never give them the skin, eyes, or flesh that's green or close to it), and apple juice. c:


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Anything and everything. Literally, whatever is in their dish is their new most favoritest thing ever. (I know that's not a word, but that's how I imagine them saying it!)


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

For regular treats? Cheerios or happy puffs http://www.amazon.com/Happy-Puffs-Greens-Count-Ounces/dp/B00133OD92 .. 

But on the down low? They have had small amounts of pizza three times. They loovvveeee The chicken on the pizza... My very shy girl was grabbing at my hand! When I cook chicken, they sniff the air and come to me like "please can we have some??" But it's usually curry based so they can't 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Chocolate chips. I believe my PEW who I feel I'm most bonded with takes after me a bit in the fact that she is a chocoholic. I'll have her out and go to give her a treat and she will turn her nose up at any dried fruit yogies cereals but if I give her a chocolate chip she will gobble it up and ask for more. Stinker. It's probably why she is a bit more squishy than her sister. I've stopped giving her them for now. She won't boggle for me anymore :'(


----------



## Silentbob (Feb 6, 2013)

Bread
Cheerios
Banana & Apple Yogurt Babyfood - aka Rat Crack

I serve them the babyfood in plastic screw-off caps and they will grab them from me and waddle off to their respective corners. I've playfully gone to grab one and they lock down on it with their paws until every last bit is gone.


----------



## Silentbob (Feb 6, 2013)

...and grapes, they looove grapes.


----------



## Ratwit1HeadLight (Feb 8, 2013)

Apples seem to be their favorite, but Cali is stealing meal worms from her sister.... so those are pretty high on the list. 

I am wondering if anyone would know if a homemade jam (in extreme moderation) would be okay. all I am seeing in my mind when I look at the bottle is SUGAR in huge neon letters.


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

In addition to what has already been mentioned, dried banana chips and whipped cream from the pressurized can. They will do anything for a bit of these.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

So far, mine eat pretty much any fresh veggies. French fries were not a hit, but OMG Tater Tots caused a riot. Imagine tossing Justin Bieber into a group of tween girls...yep, that was handing my 6 girls 2 tater tots! Thank goodness my hand got out of the way!LOL
They love, love, LOVE these multigrain crackers from Trader Joe's. We limit them as they do have salt, but for a reward, I will pass them out and all you hear is crunch, nibble, crunch for like 20 min.
I have heard hardboiled egg, we are trying that today before I clean cages. And Mama rat loves small pieces of pizza crust.
Since these are new to us, we are trying lots of stuff to see what they do and don't like.


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

My ratties love green peas, kale, dry pasta, cooked pasta in tomato sauce, yogurt, peanut flavoured dog biscuits, cooked green beans and raw or cooked carrots, apples, watermelon, raw oats, all-natural peanut butter thinned out with water, and raisins. Of course they're interested in eating other foods that we eat but they are not allowed to eat them. 

Each night I try to make a different mixture of the food items above to switch it up a bit.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Nuts pasta my old rat Lister use to sneak in the Doritos bag or BBQ chip bag

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

Found a new favorite... dried seaweed! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

My ratties really like chicken, oysters, carrots, peas, and cheerios, although they like pretty much any food I give them.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

My two boys are in love with banana baby food. Whenever they smell it, they go nuts. As of right now, I'm using it to disguise the baytril they're on right now. Their other favorites are gerber baby puffs, rolled oats, and tri-color noodles.


----------



## ratlover5000 (Nov 30, 2013)

My rat Dot loves peas frozen or cooked she also likes carrots and tomatoes, she's a big vegi eater.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Peas & Carrot baby food, peanuts, turkey & chicken bones, most fruits, most veggies, Rosy doesn't like as much, she doesn't like celery and some certain fruits and veggies, they also love dark chocolate, and unsweetened cheerios.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

My rat loves all foods, but if you give her meal worms or roasted parsnips.... She goes CRAZY for them. LOL.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

My rats love love love sweet potatoes! They also love sharing my toast and applesauce in the morning


----------



## amandanicollee (Aug 31, 2015)

My question for you all is how much food is too much? I've read that veggies and what not should only make up 30% of their meal. I give them fresh foods (still figuring out which they like best) but I'm always afraid I'll give them too much and something bad will happen.


----------

